# Kon-Tiki 669 Problems



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Any other Swift Kon-Tiki 669 Owners out there --- How are you doing ? Do you have any faults or problems / eg HOW LOW IS YOUR EXHAUST !!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MotorhomeFacts.com

Don't be surprised if there appears to be a slow response to your query.
A lot of our members are away at the moment.

You have however found the right Forum for your question and I would suggest you slowly work your way down the different threads to see if any apply.

Good luck in your search for information. It is surprising what is here already just waiting to be found again.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

GTS1 said:


> Any other Swift Kon-Tiki 669 Owners out there --- How are you doing ? Do you have any faults or problems / eg HOW LOW IS YOUR EXHAUST !!!


Can I help? or you can email [email protected] and get you some technical advice on Monday.Peter.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The low exhaust problem I believe is very noticeable on the lwb Sevel chassis. Until I had bought my Adria I had not realised just how low the exhaust was. It is a bit of a worry when negotiating some speed humps.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Exhaust*

Hi

My Fiat is the "old" Ducato but I note the exhaust is fitted with a sporty looking chrome extension - possibly to make it look appealing to the eye. I have never had any problems with grounding etc etc.

Russell


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*swift 669*

Hi gts and welcome to the forum, We have a 669 too got in April.We had numerous faults with it ! most small annoying ones that should have been picked at the factory.But if not there then most definitely at the Dealers.
I have posted on here several times and as a result we were invited down to the explorer factory at Coddington.We were met by Kath Powell
Customer relations,here staff and Mr. Peter Smith (owner of the group) While we were waiting for the repairs/rectifications to be done to our van we were firstly taken on a tour around the factory (first private individuals I believe) to see the building in progress. This was conducted by Hazel who answered all our questions/queries very well. After this we were taken out to lunch as they were still working on our van.
The thing is my fridge still does not work on 12v! so,it defrosts when en route to other destinations. However at the end of this month prior to us heading into europe for 8 weeks it is being replaced at the factory. Their is still some annoying things wrong with it,YES the exhaust does hit the road! it IS to LOW !! tops of both driver and passenger seats where the headrest goes in is fraying already,the zip for the ladder storage is useless as it keeps opening in the middle,the catches for the lockers are cheap plastic and unless you are VERY careful closing them they flatten the catch on the body and you need a screwdriver to bend them back out again. BUT now that most things have been sorted we are really enjoying the van,it meets all our requirement plus it is a hoot to drive ( i have surprised everybody from cars to white van man with its acceleration and ablility to go up hills no bother.Most importantly too is it's fuel consumption if driven carefully i.e. at 60 mph is around the 24 mpg and that is only with 3400 miles in the speedometer.
So contact your dealer first and if not happy with their response then contact kath and her team at the Explorer Group and see what the will do for you.
Ride safe and enjoy your new to.
Tom and Jen


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: swift 669*



metblue said:


> So contact your dealer first and if not happy with their response then contact kath and her team at the Explorer Group and see what the will do for you.


*Explore Group*! are you sure about that?

H


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Low exhaust*

Hello GTSI

If possible, could you supply me with your name and Postcode so that I can trace your vehicle? We are investigating the issue you have raised with exhaust.

You can telephone our customer care line on 01482 875740 or email us either through the forum or at our email address of [email protected]

Your help would be much appreciated

Regards
Kath


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's good to see the people at Swift responding to these posts. The contacts do seem to be genuine, and we are all delighted that at least one manufacturer is looking at this site - it shows that consumer power works!

The best outcome would be that they are all sorted amicably, and in future Swift & others would ensure that the products leave the factory in full working order, rather that having to send them back for after-sales work. When I worked in manufacturing it was cheaper in the long run to get it right first time, rather than spending money after the event on correcting defects.
When we don't have any more complaining posts, we'll know that has been done! May be a while yet.......


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*669 exhaust*

Hi there, My exhaust had a fiat modification to raise it while i was at the Swift factory have various fcatory recalls and repairs and new fridge/freezer fitted.
NO PROBLEMS NOW !!!


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Tom, Welcome back hope you had a great time, while you were away our van followed yours in to the factory and had ALL of our teething problems sorted. We were very pleased with Swifts response, we have also had our exhaust raised and a new fridge .. We're going to the Show on thursday, will make a bee line for the Swift stand to see what they have done with the boiler ...Ha Ha.. maybe see you there I'll be the one under the sink ... 8O


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Swift Kon-Tiki 669*

The exhaust is definatley to low on this model. I have caught mine on numerous occasions, especially when abroad parking alongside the kerb. More of a concern to us is the next to useless fridge. It defrosts as and when it pleases, causing food packaging to disintegrate into a soggy mess. A wine cooler at the expense of a decent sized freezer, and ventilation gaps top and bottom big enough to allow a gale through(and no doubt Carbon Monoxide gasses). Swifts answer to this is a roll of DIY sticky backed foam.
Whist crossing the Pyrenees in November (temp 3deg) It was impossible to keep the cab warm enough for our aging bones. The cold draughts coming from the rear of the van were enough for us to resort to blankets. On our return home we have fitted a non matching full length curtain to the rear of the seats. Again Swifts response has been "No one else has complained".
We have returned the van to the dealers for various other faults, which have been rectified, but all in all, not what we expect for 58k plus.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Fridge and drafts*

majo

I will get someone to look into these problems on Monday to see if there is anything we can do to resolve

Kath


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Kath
Thank you for your reply and showing an interest in our 669 problems. I also hope you can resolve the same It was the problems with draughts/cold that prompted us to contact Truma's tech staff as I understand that 2008 model 669's make use of the truma heating whilst in transit. The relevant part of their reply is below


"You will need to check that you have rupture protection regulator and hoses fitted and that the vehicle was homologated for use whilst in transit at manufacture. This is not an accessory for the boiler but a system that is fitted at manufacture, your local dealer should be able to tell you whether this system is fitted or Swift themselves"

Perhaps you could clarify whether or not our vehicle would comply to this instruction, and if not, can it be implemented retropectivly
majo.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*669*

Hi Majo

I have a 669 and will add a couple of my views.

Fridge - I had a bit of bother with the fridge and, as you say, food product packaging getting wet. I looked into this and noticed that at certain times, the cooling fins seemed to drip water. I altered the fridge temperature and run it with "two bars" illuminated on the screen and have had no problems since.

Temperature - my van does not have heating in the rear area when on the move - this van was built like this. Some vans have heating in the rear provided with a heat exchanger via the engine, and the more recent vans have heat in the habitation area provided by the Truma. I have not travelled in the motorhome in really cold weather. I did travel in winter in my last two vans and found them both chilly on the move. Neither had the facility to heat the habitation area on the move though. I used to just turn the cab heat up a bit and keep trucking.

On the whole I am pleased with my 669 and it has certainly been tested to extreme temperatures in recent nights.

There is a long thread somewhere on here that details the above info about the heating, with input from a few members and Swift. If I can find it I will add it here.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*669*

Here is the link about the heating.

Heating whilst driving

Hope that helps.

R xx


----------



## 109378 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTS1 said:


> Any other Swift Kon-Tiki 669 Owners out there --- How are you doing ? Do you have any faults or problems / eg HOW LOW IS YOUR EXHAUST !!!


 hi my name is graham i have a kon tiki 669 and the exhaust is extreamly
low also i have water comeing through my speakers at the front overhead
luton top do you have same problem


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Kontiki 669*

Hi Majo,

Please could you contact our customer care team on 01482 875740 to discuss the issues you are experiencing as we are keen to help you resolve them.

Hope to speak to you soon,

Amy
Swift Customer Services


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

gmcmac said:


> GTS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Any other Swift Kon-Tiki 669 Owners out there --- How are you doing ? Do you have any faults or problems / eg HOW LOW IS YOUR EXHAUST !!!
> ...


Hi Graham. No water through the front speakers but watch your rear rooflight, Suggest you contact your dealer or swift aftersales they are VERY good and solved all our problems including raising the exhaust pipe a little. I speak as I find and have found Swift to be a responsible manufacturer. GTS1


----------

